# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Creating iOS IPA

## FunkySloth

Hi Guys,

So the client provided me a this archive consist of the following files:

CertificateDeveloper Provisioning ProfilePersonal Information Exchange File

And I have this project opened in Visual Studio 2019, how do I create an IPA for this project with the help of the archive of the client?

Thank you

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

So an IPA file is only created by doing a build, and to do a build you need a Mac. 

All those files are relevant for doing a build, you will need them during the build process but by themselves they do nothing.

You say you have the project open in VS 2019, does that mean its Xamarin?

----------

